# Pond pellets and oscars



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm just wondering if there is any reason not to feed pond pellets to oscars. They eat so much and pond pellets are much cheaper. Anyone feed them to their oscars? Do they provide proper nutrition?

Thanks.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't think cichlids can digest and utilize the high amounts of carbohydrates found in pond pellets.
Those feeds usually have a lot of fillers hence the cheaper price tag.
You may want to consider buying a high quality food in bulk to save money.
Most good foods come in resealable containers and freezing is always an option if freshness is a concern.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I buy 2 lb tubs of New Life Spectrum for large fish and it's pretty economical for me. And my O and other fish love it.


----------

